# OpenGL + Radeon HD 4200 problems

## IsmoHaa

I'm using an integrated Radeon HD 4200 card with the open source Radeon drivers, gentoo-kernel 2.6.36 (64 bit). The problem is that nothing OpenGL-related seems to work.

```
eselect opengl list
```

shows that "xorg-x11" is selected, which AFAIK is how it's supposed to be with this setup.

glxinfo produces the following error:

```
name of display: :0.0

Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig

Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
```

...and running glxgears gives this:

```
Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
```

Does anyone have any suggestions as to what's wrong?

----------

## chithanh

Verify that your kernel is configured correctly as in http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml

If you made sure that the kernel configuration is correct, please post Xorg.0.log here.

----------

## IsmoHaa

 *Quote:*   

> Verify that your kernel is configured correctly as in http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml

 

Yes. The only thing that differs is that I don't have "Enable modesetting on radeon by default". I actually tried enabling it a while back, and it sorta worked, but it made the computer so unstable that it made Windows ME look good by comparison. (I think 2 hours was the longest I managed to run without crashing.) The kernel help also suggests that this feature is not yet complete for HD4xxx.

Xorg.0.log:

In case you're wondering about the nvidia stuff: I have a separate NVidia card, which I use with a projector for watching movies. (VDPAU and all that...) The ATI chip is responsible for my primary desktop.

```

X.Org X Server 1.7.7

Release Date: 2010-05-04

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux gentoo 2.6.36-gentoo #4 SMP PREEMPT Sun Oct 24 09:49:31 EEST 2010 x86_64

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda1 video=uvesafb:1024x768-32,ywrap,mtrr:3 splash=silent,theme:OS-tan quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

Build Date: 25 August 2010  06:46:07AM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.18.2

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Dec 17 05:20:46 2010

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

Parse error on line 12 of section Files in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf

   Ignoring obsolete keyword "RgbPath".

(==) ServerLayout "Multihead layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Device0"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen1" (1)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor1"

(**) |   |-->Device "Device1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) Option "Xinerama" "0"

(==) Not automatically adding devices

(==) Not automatically enabling devices

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(II) Loader magic: 0x7f3320

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 6.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 7.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(++) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:5:0) 1002:9710:1849:9710 ATI Technologies Inc rev 0, Mem @ 0xb0000000/268435456, 0xfcff0000/65536, 0xfce00000/1048576, I/O @ 0x0000b000/256

(--) PCI: (0:2:0:0) 10de:0a65:1462:8060 nVidia Corporation rev 162, Mem @ 0xfd000000/16777216, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xce000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000c800/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/524288

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (Connection refused)

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

(II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  260.19.12  Fri Oct  8 11:41:55 PDT 2010

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module xtrap

(II) UnloadModule: "xtrap"

(EE) Failed to load module "xtrap" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

(II) UnloadModule: "dri"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

(II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 6.13.1

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.5.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.4.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets:

   ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 (PCI),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24) 3152 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 3155 (PCI),

   ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE), ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136,

   ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137, ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP), ATI Radeon 9650,

   ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP), ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237,

   ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP),

   ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336, ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437, ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420) (AGP), ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 VE (R420) JT (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 (R480) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

   ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX NF (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

   ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI), ATI ES1000 515E (PCI),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C) 5462 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UQ (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UR (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UT (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X550XTX 5657 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835,

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9250 5960 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),

   ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A41 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A61 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X550 (RV370) 5B63 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),

   ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 5D4C (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480) 5D50 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X1800,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 XT, ATI Mobility Radeon X1800,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V5300,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V7100, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

   ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

   ATI FireGL V7300, ATI FireGL V7350, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI RV505,

   ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI M54-GL,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1400, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

   ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300,

   ATI RV505, ATI RV505, ATI FireGL V3300, ATI FireGL V3350,

   ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

   ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

   ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X2300,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X2300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1350, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

   ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

   ATI FireMV 2250, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1600,

   ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1600,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5200, ATI Mobility Radeon X1600,

   ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600,

   ATI Radeon X1300 XT/X1600 Pro, ATI FireGL V3400,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5250, ATI Mobility Radeon X1700,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 XT, ATI FireGL V5200,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1700, ATI Radeon X2300HD,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300,

   ATI Radeon X1950, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

   ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

   ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

   ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

   ATI AMD Stream Processor, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

   ATI RV560, ATI RV560, ATI Mobility Radeon X1900, ATI RV560,

   ATI Radeon X1950 GT, ATI RV570, ATI RV570, ATI FireGL V7400,

   ATI RV560, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI RV560,

   ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834, ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835,

   ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200,

   ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI RS740, ATI RS740M, ATI RS740,

   ATI RS740M, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2900 GT,

   ATI FireGL V8650, ATI FireGL V8600, ATI FireGL V7600,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4870 x2,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4850 x2,

   ATI FirePro V8750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V7760 (FireGL),

   ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850, ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850 X2,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro RV770, AMD FireStream 9270,

   AMD FireStream 9250, ATI FirePro V8700 (FireGL),

   ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Mobility RADEON M98,

   ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Radeon 4800 Series,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro M7750, ATI M98, ATI M98, ATI M98,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP),

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670, ATI FirePro M5750,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP),

   ATI RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670], ATI RADEON E4600,

   ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series, ATI RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650],

   ATI FirePro V7750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V5700 (FireGL),

   ATI FirePro V3750 (FireGL), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4830,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4850, ATI FirePro M7740, ATI RV740,

   ATI Radeon HD 4770, ATI Radeon HD 4700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4770,

   ATI FirePro M5750, ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO AGP, ATI FireGL V4000,

   ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2350, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400, ATI RADEON E2400, ATI RV610,

   ATI FireMV 2260, ATI RV670, ATI Radeon HD3870,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850, ATI Radeon HD3850,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850 X2, ATI RV670,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870 X2,

   ATI Radeon HD3870 X2, ATI FireGL V7700, ATI Radeon HD3850,

   ATI Radeon HD3690, AMD Firestream 9170, ATI Radeon HD 4550,

   ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710,

   ATI Radeon HD 4350, ATI Mobility Radeon 4300 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series,

   ATI FirePro RG220, ATI Mobility Radeon 4330, ATI RV630,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT AGP, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro AGP,

   ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro, ATI Gemini RV630,

   ATI Gemini Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI FireGL V5600,

   ATI FireGL V3600, ATI Radeon HD 2600 LE,

   ATI Mobility FireGL Graphics Processor, ATI Radeon HD 3470,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3430, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3430,

   ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI FirePro V3700, ATI FireMV 2450,

   ATI FireMV 2260, ATI FireMV 2260, ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP, ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO,

   ATI Radeon HD 3600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3670,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5700, ATI Mobility FireGL V5725,

   ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon HD 3300 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon 3000 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 4200, ATI Radeon 4100,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200, ATI Mobility Radeon 4100,

   ATI Radeon HD 4290, ATI Radeon HD 4290, CYPRESS,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 5900 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5900 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5570,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, ATI Radeon HD 5670,

   ATI Radeon HD 5570, ATI Radeon HD 5500 Series, REDWOOD,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series, CEDAR, CEDAR, CEDAR,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, CEDAR, ATI Radeon HD 5450,

   CEDAR

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  260.19.12  Fri Oct  8 11:19:20 PDT 2010

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:05:0

(II) [KMS] No DRICreatePCIBusID symbol, no kernel modesetting.

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(II) RADEON(0): TOTO SAYS 00000000fcff0000

(II) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0x00000000fcff0000: size 64KB

(II) RADEON(0): PCI bus 1 card 5 func 0

(**) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) RADEON(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888

(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon HD 4200" (ChipID = 0x9710)

(--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0x00000000b0000000

(II) RADEON(0): PCI card detected

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) RADEON(0): initializing int10

(II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) RADEON(0): ATOM BIOS detected

(II) RADEON(0): ATOM BIOS Rom: 

   SubsystemVendorID: 0x1002 SubsystemID: 0x1002

   IOBaseAddress: 0xb000

   Filename: 785GMH_D.002

   BIOS Bootup Message: 

B43106_DVI RS880 DDR2 200e/500m                                             

(II) RADEON(0): Framebuffer space used by Firmware (kb): 20

(II) RADEON(0): Start of VRAM area used by Firmware: 0xaffb000

(II) RADEON(0): AtomBIOS requests 20kB of VRAM scratch space

(II) RADEON(0): AtomBIOS VRAM scratch base: 0xaffb000

(II) RADEON(0): Cannot get VRAM scratch space. Allocating in main memory instead

(II) RADEON(0): Default Engine Clock: 500000

(II) RADEON(0): Default Memory Clock: 400000

(II) RADEON(0): Maximum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Output: 1200000

(II) RADEON(0): Minimum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Output: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Maximum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Input: 13500

(II) RADEON(0): Minimum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Input: 1000

(II) RADEON(0): Maximum Pixel Clock: 400000

(II) RADEON(0): Reference Clock: 14320

(II) RADEON(0): using shadow framebuffer

(II) Loading sub module "shadow"

(II) LoadModule: "shadow"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libshadow.so

(II) Module shadow: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) RADEON(0): Detected total video RAM=180224K, accessible=262144K (PCI BAR=262144K)

(--) RADEON(0): Mapped VideoRAM: 180224 kByte (128 bit DDR SDRAM)

(II) RADEON(0): Color tiling disabled

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Module "i2c" already built-in

(II) RADEON(0): PLL parameters: rf=1432 rd=12 min=90000 max=120000; xclk=40000

(II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 using monitor section Monitor0

(**) RADEON(0): Option "PreferredMode" "1920x1200"

(**) RADEON(0): Option "Position" "0 0"

(**) RADEON(0): Option "Primary" "true"

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "VGA-0" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 has no monitor section

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "DVI-0" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): Port0:

  XRANDR name: VGA-0

  Connector: VGA

  CRT1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC1

  DDC reg: 0x7e40

(II) RADEON(0): Port1:

  XRANDR name: DVI-0

  Connector: DVI-D

  DFP3: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_LVTMA

  DDC reg: 0x7e50

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "VGA-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

Dac detection success

(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 1

finished output detect: 0

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DVI-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DVI-0:DDC control interface" registered at address 0x6E.

(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 3

(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: DVI-0 ----------------------

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: GSM  Model: 4e4f  Serial#: 5161

(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2006  Week: 11

(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input

(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 41  vert.: 31

(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off

(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.654 redY: 0.331   greenX: 0.285 greenY: 0.589

(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.134 blueY: 0.074   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) RADEON(0): Supported established timings:

(II) RADEON(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1152x864@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported standard timings:

(II) RADEON(0): #0: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) RADEON(0): #1: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337

(II) RADEON(0): #2: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 75  vid: 20321

(II) RADEON(0): #3: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 75  vid: 20293

(II) RADEON(0): #4: hsize: 640  vsize 480  refresh: 60  vid: 16433

(II) RADEON(0): #5: hsize: 1600  vsize 1200  refresh: 60  vid: 16553

(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 162.0 MHz   Image Size:  408 x 306 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1600  h_sync: 1664  h_sync_end 1856 h_blank_end 2160 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 1200  v_sync: 1201  v_sync_end 1204 v_blanking: 1250 v_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Ranges: V min: 56 V max: 75 Hz, H min: 28 H max: 83 kHz, PixClock max 170 MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Monitor name: LX20D

(II) RADEON(0): Monitor name: 

(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) RADEON(0):    00ffffffffffff001e6d4f4e29140000

(II) RADEON(0):    0b100103e0291f78eab345a754499622

(II) RADEON(0):    135054ad6b808180714f614f454f3140

(II) RADEON(0):    a94001010101483f403062b0324040c0

(II) RADEON(0):    130098321100001e000000fd00384b1c

(II) RADEON(0):    5311000a202020202020000000fc004c

(II) RADEON(0):    583230440a20202020202020000000fc

(II) RADEON(0):    000a202020202020202020202020004b

finished output detect: 1

finished all detect

Dac detection success

(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 1

(II) RADEON(0): Total number of valid Screen mode(s) added: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 3

(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: DVI-0 ----------------------

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: GSM  Model: 4e4f  Serial#: 5161

(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2006  Week: 11

(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input

(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 41  vert.: 31

(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off

(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.654 redY: 0.331   greenX: 0.285 greenY: 0.589

(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.134 blueY: 0.074   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) RADEON(0): Supported established timings:

(II) RADEON(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1152x864@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported standard timings:

(II) RADEON(0): #0: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) RADEON(0): #1: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337

(II) RADEON(0): #2: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 75  vid: 20321

(II) RADEON(0): #3: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 75  vid: 20293

(II) RADEON(0): #4: hsize: 640  vsize 480  refresh: 60  vid: 16433

(II) RADEON(0): #5: hsize: 1600  vsize 1200  refresh: 60  vid: 16553

(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 162.0 MHz   Image Size:  408 x 306 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1600  h_sync: 1664  h_sync_end 1856 h_blank_end 2160 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 1200  v_sync: 1201  v_sync_end 1204 v_blanking: 1250 v_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Ranges: V min: 56 V max: 75 Hz, H min: 28 H max: 83 kHz, PixClock max 170 MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Monitor name: LX20D

(II) RADEON(0): Monitor name: 

(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) RADEON(0):    00ffffffffffff001e6d4f4e29140000

(II) RADEON(0):    0b100103e0291f78eab345a754499622

(II) RADEON(0):    135054ad6b808180714f614f454f3140

(II) RADEON(0):    a94001010101483f403062b0324040c0

(II) RADEON(0):    130098321100001e000000fd00384b1c

(II) RADEON(0):    5311000a202020202020000000fc004c

(II) RADEON(0):    583230440a20202020202020000000fc

(II) RADEON(0):    000a202020202020202020202020004b

(II) RADEON(0): Panel infos found from DDC detailed: 1600x1200

(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "GSM", prod id 20047

(II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 connected

(II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 connected

(II) RADEON(0): Using user preference for initial modes

(II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 using initial mode 1920x1200

(II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 using initial mode 1600x1200

(II) RADEON(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

(==) RADEON(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(!!) RADEON(0): MergedFB support has been removed and replaced with xrandr 1.2 support

(**) NVIDIA(1): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(1): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(1): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(1): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(1): Option "NoLogo" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(1): Option "RenderAccel" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(1): Option "ModeValidation" "NoMaxPClkCheck"

(**) Dec 17 05:20:46 NVIDIA(1): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) Dec 17 05:20:46 NVIDIA(1): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

(II) Dec 17 05:20:46 NVIDIA(1):     enabled.

(II) Dec 17 05:20:47 NVIDIA(1): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 210 (GT218) at PCI:2:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) Dec 17 05:20:47 NVIDIA(1): Memory: 1048576 kBytes

(--) Dec 17 05:20:47 NVIDIA(1): VideoBIOS: 70.18.2d.00.04

(II) Dec 17 05:20:47 NVIDIA(1): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) Dec 17 05:20:47 NVIDIA(1): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) Dec 17 05:20:47 NVIDIA(1): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 210 at PCI:2:0:0

(--) Dec 17 05:20:47 NVIDIA(1):     Mitsubishi HC4900-HDMI (DFP-0)

(--) Dec 17 05:20:47 NVIDIA(1): Mitsubishi HC4900-HDMI (DFP-0): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) Dec 17 05:20:47 NVIDIA(1): Mitsubishi HC4900-HDMI (DFP-0): Internal Dual Link TMDS

(II) Dec 17 05:20:47 NVIDIA(1): Mode Validation Overrides for Mitsubishi HC4900-HDMI (DFP-0):

(II) Dec 17 05:20:47 NVIDIA(1):     NoMaxPClkCheck

(II) Dec 17 05:20:47 NVIDIA(1): Assigned Display Device: DFP-0

(II) Dec 17 05:20:47 NVIDIA(1): Validated modes:

(II) Dec 17 05:20:47 NVIDIA(1):     "1920x1080"

(II) Dec 17 05:20:47 NVIDIA(1):     "1280x720"

(II) Dec 17 05:20:47 NVIDIA(1): Virtual screen size determined to be 1920 x 1080

(WW) Dec 17 05:20:47 NVIDIA(1): Mitsubishi HC4900-HDMI (DFP-0)'s EDID does not contain a

(WW) Dec 17 05:20:47 NVIDIA(1):     maximum image size; cannot compute DPI from Mitsubishi

(WW) Dec 17 05:20:47 NVIDIA(1):     HC4900-HDMI (DFP-0)'s EDID.

(==) Dec 17 05:20:47 NVIDIA(1): DPI set to (75, 75); computed from built-in default

(==) Dec 17 05:20:47 NVIDIA(1): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONScreenInit b0000000 0 0

Output CRT1 disable success

Blank CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC memreq 0 success

Disable CRTC 0 success

Output DIG0 transmitter setup success

Blank CRTC 1 success

Disable CRTC memreq 1 success

Disable CRTC 1 success

(II) RADEON(0): Dynamic Power Management Disabled

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONInitMemoryMap() : 

(II) RADEON(0):   mem_size         : 0x10000000

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0x00ca00c0

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x003f0000

(II) RADEON(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(II) RADEON(0): Memory manager initialized to (0,0) (3584,8191)

(II) RADEON(0): Reserved area from (0,1200) to (3584,1202)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 3584 x 6989

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0x00ca00c0 0x00ca00c0

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x003f0000

(==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled

(WW) RADEON(0): Direct rendering disabled

(EE) RADEON(0): Acceleration initialization failed

(II) RADEON(0): Acceleration disabled

(==) RADEON(0): DPMS enabled

(==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 32 kb for hardware cursor 0 at offset 0x0106f000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 32 kb for hardware cursor 1 at offset 0x01076000

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 3584 x 6985

(II) RADEON(0): Textured video requires CP on R5xx/R6xx/R7xx/IGP

Output CRT1 disable success

Output DIG0 transmitter setup success

Blank CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC memreq 0 success

Disable CRTC 0 success

Blank CRTC 1 success

Disable CRTC memreq 1 success

Disable CRTC 1 success

Output CRT1 disable success

Blank CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC memreq 0 success

Disable CRTC 0 success

Mode 1920x1200 - 2080 1235 6

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0x00ca00c0 0x00ca00c0

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x003f0000

Picked PLL 0

before 15400

after 15400

best_freq: 154110

best_feedback_div: 226

best_frac_feedback_div: 0

best_ref_div: 3

best_post_div: 7

(II) RADEON(0): crtc(0) Clock: mode 154000, PLL 1541100

(II) RADEON(0): crtc(0) PLL  : refdiv 3, fbdiv 0xE2(226), fracfbdiv 0, pdiv 7

Set CRTC 0 PLL success

Set CRTC Timing success

Set CRTC 0 Overscan success

Not using RMX

scaler 0 setup success

Set CRTC 0 Source success

crtc 0 YUV disable setup success

Output DAC1 setup success

Output CRT1 enable success

Enable CRTC 0 success

Enable CRTC memreq 0 success

Unblank CRTC 0 success

Blank CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC memreq 0 success

Disable CRTC 0 success

Lock CRTC 0 success

Output CRT1 disable success

Output DIG0 transmitter setup success

Blank CRTC 1 success

Disable CRTC memreq 1 success

Disable CRTC 1 success

Mode 1600x1200 - 2160 1250 5

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0x00ca00c0 0x00ca00c0

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x003f0000

Picked PLL 1

before 16200

after 16200

best_freq: 162293

best_feedback_div: 238

best_frac_feedback_div: 0

best_ref_div: 3

best_post_div: 7

(II) RADEON(0): crtc(1) Clock: mode 162000, PLL 1622930

(II) RADEON(0): crtc(1) PLL  : refdiv 3, fbdiv 0xEE(238), fracfbdiv 0, pdiv 7

Set CRTC 1 PLL success

Set CRTC Timing success

Set CRTC 1 Overscan success

Not using RMX

scaler 1 setup success

Set CRTC 1 Source success

crtc 1 YUV disable setup success

Output DIG0 transmitter setup success

Output DIG1 encoder setup success

Output DIG1 encoder setup success

Output DIG1 encoder setup success

Output DIG0 transmitter setup success

Output DIG0 transmitter setup success

Output DIG0 transmitter setup success

Enable CRTC 0 success

Enable CRTC memreq 0 success

Unblank CRTC 0 success

Unlock CRTC 0 success

Output CRT1 enable success

Output DIG0 transmitter setup success

Enable CRTC 1 success

Enable CRTC memreq 1 success

Unblank CRTC 1 success

(II) RADEON(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

Blank CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC memreq 0 success

Disable CRTC 0 success

Lock CRTC 0 success

Output CRT1 disable success

Output DIG0 transmitter setup success

Blank CRTC 1 success

Disable CRTC memreq 1 success

Disable CRTC 1 success

Mode 1600x1200 - 2160 1250 5

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0x00ca00c0 0x00ca00c0

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x003f0000

Picked PLL 1

before 16200

after 16200

best_freq: 162293

best_feedback_div: 238

best_frac_feedback_div: 0

best_ref_div: 3

best_post_div: 7

(II) RADEON(0): crtc(1) Clock: mode 162000, PLL 1622930

(II) RADEON(0): crtc(1) PLL  : refdiv 3, fbdiv 0xEE(238), fracfbdiv 0, pdiv 7

Set CRTC 1 PLL success

Set CRTC Timing success

Set CRTC 1 Overscan success

Not using RMX

scaler 1 setup success

Set CRTC 1 Source success

crtc 1 YUV disable setup success

Output DIG0 transmitter setup success

Output DIG1 encoder setup success

Output DIG1 encoder setup success

Output DIG1 encoder setup success

Output DIG0 transmitter setup success

Output DIG0 transmitter setup success

Output DIG0 transmitter setup success

Enable CRTC 0 success

Enable CRTC memreq 0 success

Unblank CRTC 0 success

Unlock CRTC 0 success

Output CRT1 enable success

Output DIG0 transmitter setup success

Enable CRTC 1 success

Enable CRTC memreq 1 success

Unblank CRTC 1 success

(WW) RADEON(0): Option "VGA-0" is not used

(WW) RADEON(0): Option "DVI-0" is not used

(WW) RADEON(0): Option "Primary" is not used

(WW) RADEON(0): Option "PreferredMode" is not used

(WW) RADEON(0): Option "Position" is not used

(WW) RADEON(0): Option "metamodes" is not used

(--) RandR disabled

(II) Dec 17 05:20:47 NVIDIA: Using 768.00 MB of virtual memory for indirect memory access.

(II) Dec 17 05:20:47 NVIDIA(1): Initialized GPU GART.

(II) Dec 17 05:20:47 NVIDIA(1): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

(II) Dec 17 05:20:47 NVIDIA(1):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

(II) Dec 17 05:20:47 NVIDIA(1):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

(II) Dec 17 05:20:47 NVIDIA(1):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

(II) Dec 17 05:20:47 NVIDIA(1):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

(II) Dec 17 05:20:47 NVIDIA(1):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

(II) Dec 17 05:20:47 NVIDIA(1):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

(II) Dec 17 05:20:47 NVIDIA(1):     Config Options in the README.

(II) Dec 17 05:20:47 NVIDIA(1): Setting mode "1920x1080"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) Dec 17 05:20:47 NVIDIA(1): Initialized OpenGL Acceleration

(==) NVIDIA(1): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

(II) Dec 17 05:20:47 NVIDIA(1): Initialized X Rendering Acceleration

(==) NVIDIA(1): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(1): Silken mouse enabled

(**) NVIDIA(1): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(--) RandR disabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(II) RADEON(0): Setting screen physical size to 508 x 317

(**) Option "Protocol" "auto"

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(II) Mouse0: Setting mouse protocol to "ExplorerPS/2"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: always reports core events

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 11

(**) Mouse0: Sensitivity: 1

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(**) Mouse0: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Mouse0: (accel) acceleration profile 0

(II) Mouse0: Setting mouse protocol to "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: always reports core events

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "XkbRules" "base"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "base"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "fi"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "fi"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

Dac detection success

(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 1

(II) RADEON(0): Total number of valid Screen mode(s) added: 0

(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "GSM", prod id 20047

(II) RADEON(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

(II) RADEON(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

(II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x0.0  162.00  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync (75.0 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 3

(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: DVI-0 ----------------------

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: GSM  Model: 4e4f  Serial#: 5161

(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2006  Week: 11

(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input

(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 41  vert.: 31

(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off

(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.654 redY: 0.331   greenX: 0.285 greenY: 0.589

(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.134 blueY: 0.074   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) RADEON(0): Supported established timings:

(II) RADEON(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1152x864@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported standard timings:

(II) RADEON(0): #0: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) RADEON(0): #1: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337

(II) RADEON(0): #2: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 75  vid: 20321

(II) RADEON(0): #3: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 75  vid: 20293

(II) RADEON(0): #4: hsize: 640  vsize 480  refresh: 60  vid: 16433

(II) RADEON(0): #5: hsize: 1600  vsize 1200  refresh: 60  vid: 16553

(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 162.0 MHz   Image Size:  408 x 306 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1600  h_sync: 1664  h_sync_end 1856 h_blank_end 2160 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 1200  v_sync: 1201  v_sync_end 1204 v_blanking: 1250 v_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Ranges: V min: 56 V max: 75 Hz, H min: 28 H max: 83 kHz, PixClock max 170 MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Monitor name: LX20D

(II) RADEON(0): Monitor name: 

(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) RADEON(0):    00ffffffffffff001e6d4f4e29140000

(II) RADEON(0):    0b100103e0291f78eab345a754499622

(II) RADEON(0):    135054ad6b808180714f614f454f3140

(II) RADEON(0):    a94001010101483f403062b0324040c0

(II) RADEON(0):    130098321100001e000000fd00384b1c

(II) RADEON(0):    5311000a202020202020000000fc004c

(II) RADEON(0):    583230440a20202020202020000000fc

(II) RADEON(0):    000a202020202020202020202020004b

(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "GSM", prod id 20047

Blank CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC memreq 0 success

Disable CRTC 0 success

Lock CRTC 0 success

Output CRT1 disable success

Output DIG0 transmitter setup success

Blank CRTC 1 success

Disable CRTC memreq 1 success

Disable CRTC 1 success

Mode 1600x1200 - 2160 1250 5

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0x00ca00c0 0x00ca00c0

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x003f0000

Picked PLL 1

before 16200

after 16200

best_freq: 162293

best_feedback_div: 238

best_frac_feedback_div: 0

best_ref_div: 3

best_post_div: 7

(II) RADEON(0): crtc(1) Clock: mode 162000, PLL 1622930

(II) RADEON(0): crtc(1) PLL  : refdiv 3, fbdiv 0xEE(238), fracfbdiv 0, pdiv 7

Set CRTC 1 PLL success

Set CRTC Timing success

Set CRTC 1 Overscan success

Not using RMX

scaler 1 setup success

Set CRTC 1 Source success

crtc 1 YUV disable setup success

Output DIG0 transmitter setup success

Output DIG1 encoder setup success

Output DIG1 encoder setup success

Output DIG1 encoder setup success

Output DIG0 transmitter setup success

Output DIG0 transmitter setup success

Output DIG0 transmitter setup success

Enable CRTC 0 success

Enable CRTC memreq 0 success

Unblank CRTC 0 success

Unlock CRTC 0 success

Output CRT1 enable success

Output DIG0 transmitter setup success

Enable CRTC 1 success

Enable CRTC memreq 1 success

Unblank CRTC 1 success

Dac detection success

(II) RADEON(0): Output: VGA-0, Detected Monitor Type: 1

(II) RADEON(0): Total number of valid Screen mode(s) added: 0

(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "GSM", prod id 20047

(II) RADEON(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

(II) RADEON(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

(II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x0.0  162.00  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync (75.0 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz)

(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 3

(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: DVI-0 ----------------------

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: GSM  Model: 4e4f  Serial#: 5161

(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2006  Week: 11

(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input

(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 41  vert.: 31

(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off

(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.654 redY: 0.331   greenX: 0.285 greenY: 0.589

(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.134 blueY: 0.074   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) RADEON(0): Supported established timings:

(II) RADEON(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1152x864@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported standard timings:

(II) RADEON(0): #0: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) RADEON(0): #1: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337

(II) RADEON(0): #2: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 75  vid: 20321

(II) RADEON(0): #3: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 75  vid: 20293

(II) RADEON(0): #4: hsize: 640  vsize 480  refresh: 60  vid: 16433

(II) RADEON(0): #5: hsize: 1600  vsize 1200  refresh: 60  vid: 16553

(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 162.0 MHz   Image Size:  408 x 306 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1600  h_sync: 1664  h_sync_end 1856 h_blank_end 2160 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 1200  v_sync: 1201  v_sync_end 1204 v_blanking: 1250 v_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Ranges: V min: 56 V max: 75 Hz, H min: 28 H max: 83 kHz, PixClock max 170 MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Monitor name: LX20D

(II) RADEON(0): Monitor name:

```

----------

## IsmoHaa

There seems to be an upper limit to the message size... Anything beyond that gets cut, and the log exceeded the limit. Here's the rest:

```
(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) RADEON(0):         00ffffffffffff001e6d4f4e29140000

(II) RADEON(0):         0b100103e0291f78eab345a754499622

(II) RADEON(0):         135054ad6b808180714f614f454f3140

(II) RADEON(0):         a94001010101483f403062b0324040c0

(II) RADEON(0):         130098321100001e000000fd00384b1c

(II) RADEON(0):         5311000a202020202020000000fc004c

(II) RADEON(0):         583230440a20202020202020000000fc

(II) RADEON(0):         000a202020202020202020202020004b

(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "GSM", prod id 20047

(II) 3rd Button detected: disabling emulate3Button

Output CRT1 disable success

Blank CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC memreq 0 success

Disable CRTC 0 success

Output DIG0 transmitter setup success

Blank CRTC 1 success

Disable CRTC memreq 1 success

Disable CRTC 1 success

Output CRT1 disable success

Output DIG0 transmitter setup success

Blank CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC memreq 0 success

Disable CRTC 0 success

Blank CRTC 1 success

Disable CRTC memreq 1 success

Disable CRTC 1 success

Enable CRTC 0 success

Enable CRTC memreq 0 success

Unblank CRTC 0 success

Output CRT1 enable success

Enable CRTC 1 success

Enable CRTC memreq 1 success

Unblank CRTC 1 success

Output DIG0 transmitter setup success
```

----------

## chithanh

You cannot mit open source and proprietary drivers and still get acceleration.

----------

## IsmoHaa

 *Quote:*   

> You cannot mit open source and proprietary drivers and still get acceleration.

 

Are you telling me that 

```
eselect opengl set X
```

 doesn't allow me to choose which driver gets the acceleration?

Setting it to nvidia does seem to work with that card, but seting it to xorg-x11 doesn't make the Radeon tick...   :Sad: 

----------

## chithanh

Firstly, multi-card setups are not very well supported anyways. You will face a multitude of issues, especially with open source drivers.

Secondly, direct rendering already fails to initialize when X is started (see your Xorg.0.log), so no matter what eselect opengl is switched to afterwards, there will be no acceleration.

----------

